# June 13' COTM Official Vote Thread



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for June!
To view Official Use Submissions, click the member's name.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on June 30th at 11:59 EST


ErikBEggs


mabzmuzik


WhiteandBright


Monath


jakkaroo


Ahiru


TMcDermid


Smorey78

*​


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Voted. This may be as close as the MOTM Poll!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all amazing, hopefully it won't have to pull a Kanye this time around!

"Excuse me but...."


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Awww man i missed the application? Or is it by nomination now?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You must've missed it, you apply to it in another thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/7-cr...ing/14043-june-13-cotm-submission-thread.html

Keep your eyes peeled for the July one  usually sticked.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Voted and I also want to say I see I got one vote - that made me so pumped!!! Haha


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Voted! COTM and MOTM don't seem to have as many views as other threads, any better way of promotion?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Massive PM...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted from my work computer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Voted from my work computer.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


OOO, being a little risky today aren't we?

Common guys lets get some more votes in!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, just got off the phone with a geologist and he predicts a landslide.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sorry guys, just got off the phone with a geologist and he predicts a landslide.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Badump tssss


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sorry guys, just got off the phone with a geologist and he predicts a landslide.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Let's get that massive PM out that we did in other months?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. Lets get more votes. All these cars are deserving.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nNot trying to talk **** but wheres crash at this month?All are awesome expect mine,its a turd


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Voted pic a car folks it is the easiest game around .



VOTE >


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> nNot trying to talk **** but wheres crash at this month?All are awesome expect mine,its a turd


Stupid LS turds always winning COTM


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Stupid LS turds always winning COTM


They spent less money on their Cruzen so they have more to spend on mods.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> They spent less money on their Cruzen so they have more to spend on mods.


Exactly! :th_coolio:


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Has an LTZ _*ever*_ won? *B-Rad, Malibu's most wanted voice* Why you hatin???!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

COngrats Jak!  slow and low chuster


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoo! Another win for Team LS! Congrats Jak, can't wait to see your air ride setup.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats man! 

LS all the way!


----------

